# Aww



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ellie is a bit like that when I return after shopping. Monster dog.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All puppies are 

Mature dogs a bit more mature in their welcome 

Shadow still pleased to see us, but leaping he no longer can 

But no doubt he is pleased to see us back, pleased to push his nose into shopping bags to check what we have bought 

Not always pleased to eat, but he is doing better

His new favourite hot dogs , hot dogs and chicken breast with rice 

I reconed at 13 1/2 if that’s what he enjoys well that’s what he gets , they are 80% chicken 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not a greeting I would enjoyed because it would make me sad to think my dog had missed me so much, but that’s my opinion. Motley comes to the door to say hello when I get home from shopping, but makes no fuss because I have never encouraged it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Owners have to wonder whether it is they or the shopping the dogs are greeting:laugh:

As a test, try bringing home only canned food - no not dog food stupid, they might recognise the labels. OK, take the labels off next time:wink2: - but not before check-out!




I have got my coat on ready for the door:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww 11


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww 111


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

AWW 1V


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

AWW V


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

LAst one for now

AWW V1


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Not a greeting I would enjoyed because it would make me sad to think my dog had missed me so much, but that's my opinion. Motley comes to the door to say hello when I get home from shopping, but makes no fuss because I have never encouraged it.


Ellie will be 8 in a couple of weeks, so I think that qualifies as mature, but is always delighted when I return.

She is perfectly calm when I leave her, I know she lies calmly on the stairs while I'm out, where she can see out of the lounge and dining room windows. I know cos I've sneaked by to check on her.

She is always ecstatic to see me, even if I'm empty handed. She is a proper foodie (my fault) but never sticks her nose in the shopping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How time flies Geoff, I remember you coming on the forum and you getting a puppy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I knew a lady who when she came home would ask the dog to put it’s toys in the toy box before she would greet it, it was of course a game that had developed over the years. Another person I know who is a dog trainer had taught his dogs to wait until he had done something first, put the shopping away or if nothing in his hand, put the kettle on or some such before the dogs would greet him. 
What I do find dreadful is when dogs howl when left alone, a little training could stop that.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How time flies Geoff, I remember you coming on the forum and you getting a puppy.


It's sometimes hard to believe all those years have passed, Kev, then I look in the mirror and see a crumbly old bu..er looking back at me.

At least Ellie is fit and well. I drove all the way up to Burnley in the motorhome to get her, so our first day together was the 300 mile jaunt home. She was 5 months old and took to travelling like a natural. How my life was blessed that day. Here she is soon after we arrived home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, 13I/2 years ago shadow came into our lives as an 8 week puppy 

And has been a hound from hell ever since 

Blighted and enriched our travels in equal measure 

But we have been blessed to have him as part of our family, and still are, no longer a hound from hell, he mostly sleeps on a comfortable memory foam bed in our bedroom and in our lounge

Still checks out our shopping bags when Albert returns, still is particular about what he eats, prefers each meal freshly cooked and I oblige , rice, chicken breast and now hot dogs doesn’t take to long in the microwave X 3 or 4 times

And I’m delighted to see this old boy eat

Sandra


----------

